# Camden spots



## jtm (Jun 30, 2019)

I just moved back to London after almost 10 years away. I knew there was an Aussie influx during that time, but I had no idea "flat whites" would have taken over so quickly.

Anyway, my new neighbourhood is just next to Camden (Chalk Farm) and I'm struggling to find a decent barista in my area.

Can any locals assist?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Coffee shops:
The coffee jar, parkway
The little one, regents pard road

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

Welcome to the area! 
Loft on Canfield Gardens (behind the Waitrose on Finchley Rd) is decent and they are pretty into their coffee. Recently doubled in size I think and they do Square Mile and have recently changed their kit to a Mythos and Victoria Arduino.

Ginger and White in Hampstead- not been for a couple of years but was set up as Aussie style. They had one nearer you on England's Lane but that seems to have closed. There are a couple of other cafes on that road but as to their quality I cannot comment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtm (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Asgross and DanB. I'll give those a try.


----------

